# Count Vlad does progressive



## Count Vlad (Dec 22, 2018)

DIAD is a strange original piece... prog rock comes closest to labeling it. It also has scenes of Dick and Liz ,where Dick recites Samuel Coleridge's poem Kuba Khan. God knows what I was thinking...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Vunce again the Count amazes vit his varied repertoire.

(Yeah, I don't know what you were thinking either... but yer still the best. Great job!)


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice piece and video !


----------



## Count Vlad (Dec 22, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Vunce again the Count amazes vit his varied repertoire.
> 
> (Yeah, I don't know what you were thinking either... but yer still the best. Great job!)


Thanks a lot! I appreciate it.


----------



## Count Vlad (Dec 22, 2018)

John Reilly said:


> Nice piece and video !


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm liking all your stuff man. Great work. Cool scene at the end. That Coleridge bit is part of the tune Xanadu (Rush) as well. Can't get Proggier than that.


----------



## Count Vlad (Dec 22, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm liking all your stuff man. Great work. Cool scene at the end. That Coleridge bit is part of the tune Xanadu (Rush) as well. Can't get Proggier than that.


Thank you Dorian2. I appreciate it!


----------

